# General > Classified Marketplace >  10 Round Single Stack AK Magazines - They are Sold

## Rick

I have three (3) PAP single stack 10 round mags for sale. If you live in one of those states that requires single stack or happen to have a PAP rifle these should fit. They are new polymer mags. I haven't shot one round out of any of them. I didn't realize they were PAP when I ordered them and I can't use them. I have about $30 with shipping in the 3. I'll take $15 plus shipping for all three. 

If you have any questions just PM me. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

I have no use, but good deal.

----------


## ElevenBravo

For those that live in communist states, thats a good setup and I send out cudos to Rick for the good offer!
EB

----------


## canid

I just hope they're still on the table when my check comes in. That's a steal.

----------


## Rick

Sold!!!!!!!

----------


## canid

I know it probably needn't to be said in this community, but Mr. Rick was a pleasure to deal with and I couldn't be more satisfied. The fact that it was a screamin' deal didn't hurt but I would do business with the man any day.

----------

